# Festpalle kaputt? S.M.A.R.T bad, backup & replace



## Fanthom (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe nun mein Rechner ein wenig aufgerüstet, und es ist ein Problem dabei aufgetaucht.

Zuerst wollte die 80er Platte im 700erP3 nicht mehr starten. Ist am Systemstart hängengeblieben.

Dann hab ich sie in den neuen Rechener gebaut und als Slave deklariert. Windows neu aufgesetzt auf kleine 40er Platte im Master-Mode und er hat auch alles erkannt, ausser das ich die Besitzberechtigungen üernehmen musste, da ich sonst keinen Zugriff auf die Partitionen hatte.

Alles soweit klar? Dachte ich mir, aber bei jedem Neustart sagt er mir im beim Systemstart 
1 Piep - alles ok,
wartesekunde, 
2+3. Piep Fehlermeldung: S.M.A.R.T  Status bad, backup and replace 

Was soll ich tu? Hab die Platte neu partitioniert und Sie läuft auch wieder wunderbar. Selbst als einzelne Platte im alten Rechner startet wieder Windows nach erfolgter Neuinstallation.

Ist meine Festplatte in Gefahr?

Bitte helft mir,
Peace,
Fanthom


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Du hast die HDD wirklich neu Partitioniert und nicht bloss eine Schnellformatierung vorgenommen?
Dann ist dir auch angezeigt worden ob und wieviele defekte Sektoren auf der Partition sind.

Ich würde es trotzdem mal mit chkdsk versuchen, d: steht hier für die zu prüfende Partition, ggf. anpassen

```
chkdsk d: /x /f /r
 
Weitere Infos bekommst Du auch über:
chkdsk /?
```
Vorher würde ich S.M.A.R.T im Bios deaktivieren um möglicherweise falsche Aussagen zu umgehen.
Bedenke dabei jedoch dass ein evtl. teilweiser Datenverlust nicht auszuschliessen ist.

Wenn defekte Sektoren gefunden werden, würde ich mal die Rechnung raussuchen.
Früher haben die meisten Hersteller auch längere Garantiezeiten gehabt als die Händler, ob es heute noch so ist weiss ich aber nicht.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Fanthom (6. Juli 2005)

Jo Danke für Deine Antwort,

Ich hab die Platte schon teilweise schnellformatiert, aber ich hab diese Prozedur mehrmals gemacht, und zum Abschluss hab ich alle Partitionen gelöscht, Neustart, und mit PM nochmal die neu angelegten Partitionen formatiert.

Die Platte läuft auch einwandfrei, ach und was mir noch einfällt, als die Platte im alten P3700er war, und ich darauf Windows neu installiert hatt, kam die Meldung nicht.

Ich vermute vielleicht ein Bios-Problem, aber da trau ich mich momentan ungern ran, weil ich keine schnelle Möglichkeit habe einen neuen echner zu organäisen.

Wie du schon sagtest werd ich mal Chkdisk laufen lassen, und mal sehen was dann geht.

Peace,
Fanthom


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Juli 2005)

Schnellformatieren ist nur löschen.
Geht zwar schneller, ist in meinen Augen aber Fusch.

Ich hätte mit der Windows CD die Partitionen gelöscht, neu angelegt und formatiert.

Windows wird ja nur in einem begrenztem Bereich installiert, wenn also evtl. defekte Sektoren ausserhalb dieses Bereichs liegen, ist es ja logisch dass Windows nicht meckert.

Es muss nicht unbedingt am Bios liegen, es könnte z.b. auch ein defekt im Laufwerkskabel sein.... einfach mal beobachten, ggf. die Kabel tauschen.

Bios Update würde ich auch nicht sinnlos riskieren, ein Fehler, oder genau in dem Augenblick fällt der Strom aus und Du hast die A-Karte. 
Was mir schon passiert ist, der Hersteller hatte zu einem falschem Bios-Update verlinkt.
Resultat, der PC blieb zwischen Bios-Boot und System-Boot hängen (die Anzeige die dort erscheint wurde nur zur hälfte angezeigt).


----------

